# What kind of tortoise is this?



## abeck (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know breeds too well. Can someone tell me what kind of tortoise this is?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Could this be a small DT or a Russian?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2008)

Its one of the gopher tortoises. If you are in California, its Gopherus agassizi.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks like a Desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizi, to me 

Danny


----------



## hondamx (Jul 8, 2008)

abeck said:


> I don't know breeds too well. Can someone tell me what kind of tortoise this is?


I would agree, looks like a DT.


----------



## abeck (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! We got it from the shelter today. I don't know much about these guys, but at least it's eating and enjoying roaming around. They had it in a fish aquarium at the shelter. I gotta do more research on care. I have a russian tortoise, so I only know about his care. If anyone can help me with info, that would be great. The DT is outside, so does he require UVB light?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 8, 2008)

abeck said:


> Thanks guys! We got it from the shelter today. I don't know much about these guys, but at least it's eating and enjoying roaming around. They had it in a fish aquarium at the shelter. I gotta do more research on care. I have a russian tortoise, so I only know about his care. If anyone can help me with info, that would be great. The DT is outside, so does he require UVB light?



Hi abeck, If s/he is outside s/he is getting uvb from the sun, which in my opinion is the best kind. They will dig so be careful he does not get out. Here is a good place to get info http://www.tortoise.org/
Here they list their chapters; one should be close to you. http://www.tortoise.org/cttcmemb.html
Care sheet here http://www.tortoise.org/general/descare.html

Oh and a permit is needed you can get this through the CTTC also. 
They are lovely torts I have 2 that I foster and they have stole my heart.
So is s/he about the size of your hand? My two males are 8 1/2 lbs.each.
IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m looking forward to pics once s/he settles in.


----------



## abeck (Jul 8, 2008)

Can someone sex the DT for me? I'll post another thread so i can add pics. Thanks for the info crazy1!


----------

